# Greens supplement



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi, Heather,I'm IBS-C and vegetarian, but, I don't like eating vegetables (ironic, I know). So, I went to the pharmacy and bought a greens supplement, but I wanted to check the ingredients with you to make sure that my stomach won't have a bad reaction to it (I don't want to end up with D instead of C). The recommended dosage is 12 capsules, but I'm going to start with 4 to see how it goes. If I take 12 capsules, it contains (in order): 2200mg Lecithin Phosphatide Complex1535mg Cultivated Spirulina Blue-Green Algae1033mg High Pectin Apple Fibre Powder735mg Barley Grass Powder643mg Garden Vegetable Blend (broccoli, spinach, tomato, carrot and red beet powder)390mg Alfalfa Grass Powder383mg Wheat Grass Powder383mg Soy Sprouts383mg Brown Rice Bran Powder225mg Stevia Leaf Powder200mg Probiotic Culture (L.rhamnosus, L.casei, L.plantarum, L.acidophilus, B.longum, B.bifidum, B.breve in a base of fructo-oligosaccharides)100mg Standardized Licorice Root Extract100mg Standardized Acerola Berry Extract60mg Standardized Milk Thistle Extract60mg Standardized Siberian Ginseng20mg Kelp Sea Algae20mg Standardized Ginkgo Biloba Extract15mg Standardized Green Tea Extract10mg Standardized Full Spectrum Grape Extract5mg Standardized European Bilberry ExtractWhat do you think? Would this be a good supplement for me? I'm already taking a fibre supplement in the morning as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I don't think the caps could hurt, especially if you take them with meals. But, they're not going to be a substitute for real veggies.Have you checked out some IBS recipes to see if there's a way to get fresh fruit/veggies into your diet in a way that appeals to you? Something like zucchini bread, or carrot cake? Or roasted root veggies if you really don't like greens? Check here for a huge recipe source for IBS web page and see if anything appeals to you. Best,Heather


----------

